# Appreciation of members thread:D



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Appreciation of members thread

Like I said..:lol: anyway.. here is a thread where we can show member how we appreciate each others.

So is all you have to do is post the members name.. and then give a reason as to why you appreciate that member...

*this wasn't my idea.. but I think its a fab idea and the member didn't want to do it themselves*

I want no nasties on here no arguments.. Just nice and fluffy

Who wants to start..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Appreciation of members thread
> 
> Like I said..:lol: anyway.. here is a thread where we can show member how we appreciate each others.
> 
> ...


You can start it as the OP


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I will start.. you can have as many as you like but im gonna do one at a time..

I want to nominate TDM as a member I really appreciate.. 
My reason.. is one night my hamster was poorly and I needed some advice.. Anyways she was on line and gave me her number and was there for me.. I really appreciated this from a member who I had only had friendly banter on the forum with previously.. She set my mind at ease.. 

It was late at night and her hubby was probably thinking.. Blimey i bet that is one of her animal mad freaky freinds on the line.. he wouldn't have been far wrong..

I just want to say Thank you Gill..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I just don't believe it!!!!

So you see guys.. we all get ignored.. :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I just don't believe it!!!!
> 
> So you see guys.. we all get ignored.. :lol:


*I'm going to sound like a boring old fart,but hey ho nothing new there.
I like anyone that can make me laugh or have a good debate with.Today has been fun for me.............................so far.
*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I just don't believe it!!!!
> 
> So you see guys.. we all get ignored.. :lol:


Thats it.. You all like it now I have spatt me dummy out.. ;lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I appreciate so many people on here, this obscure member called MOM makes me belly laugh quite regularly, especially on the recent plate of shellfish thread:lol:
TDM is lovely & always posts in a non-judgemental & friendly way, some of us (me included!) could take a leaf out of her book when we get aerated on here:blush2:
Loads of others but I'm just too lazy to try & remember & name 'em all as I'll probably leave some out


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm going to sound like a boring old fart,but hey ho nothing new there.
> I like anyone that can make me laugh or have a good debate with.Today has been fun for me.............................so far.
> *


Janice.. Pull an experience a thread a convo or whatever.. i know we all appreciate loads.. But just make that person feel special.. just for one moment..
What was that show Cilla black did?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Right, one of the members I really appreciate is

*BUFFIE*​
I think anyone who has read the Slayer's posts knows why. She herself has been through a lot with her challenging cat Mr M but she has come out on the other side. She doesn't mind sharing the mistakes she herself has made if it means that others will learn from them too. But not only does she give out some cracking advice, she also has an exceedingly kind heart and a smashing sense of humour. I for one am so very glad that Buffie - the Slayer - is on this forum.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I appreciate lots of members for all sorts of reasons but off the top of my head:

I appreciate Suzy93074 because she was there for me when I needed a friend and I feel I can tell her anything

I appreciate DT who recently gave me a lovely REP for being so caring and for a lovely message ( not just the once) and saying that she was wrong about me.
It was so nice for some-one to admit they were wrong and for us to not hold grudges and have a laugh together.

I appreciate Sezra who has become my cockapoo fluff monster

I appreciate Katie who is always cheerful and loves my jokes

I appreciate sled dog hotel who always tries to help others in the health and training sections and is a fan of Dermacton like me 

I appreciate Horse and Hound whom we have had many a PM or email together that has been supportive of each other.

That's all I can think of for now but may add some more...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rainybow - she's always helps me when I'm lost in fluffy land 
Metame - she always check I'm Ok and even when she doesn't mean to makes me smile 
DD - for her passion
Gorgeous - for her great taste in wine 
Tashi - for always being there
Lymorelyn and canuckjill - for being so understanding
Walrus - he may be new but I'm loving his posts
Katie - for bringing sunshine every morning
Woody - she is such a generous lady

I'm sure I've missed a million others - and I'm sorry 

Everyone who takes time to post a picture - I love looking at them


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG - I can't believe I forgot

Bordie

I know he's not everyones cup of tea - but he is a true gentleman at heart and I really admire his way of life


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok MM you asked.
You make me laugh (probably the smoke)
Classixuk and Spellweaver who i have such respect for,because we can air our views which sometimes clash but we don't fall out.*


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Quite a few actually...


noushka - she is such a kind gentle person and is as true to herself as she is her animals....


Mods - all - for being balanced and non judgmental andhelping this forum to be the best!


fleur - for appreciating my wine taste!


Rainybow - she is a good old girl with GSOH and her no nonsense approach


There are loads more but my head is a bit fuzzy (too much chateau neuf du pape)


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I appreciate DirtyGertie. She has been super helpful to me with raw feeding Prince and is a lovely person to talk to!

I also appreciate Katie, she comes over so cheerful all the time, despite like all of us having to deal with bad things happening, I'd like to be more like that myself.

Leashed for Life always takes the time to write well detailed and very useful replies to any of my cries for help on here! I just think it's lovely that someone so consistently tries to help people out and you can depend on them contributing, so I just want to thank her for that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm put my thinker on for my list.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*OMG how did i forget Suewhite? She is a darling...Sorry Sue.xx*


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

> Leashed for Life always takes the time to write well detailed and very useful replies to any of my cries for help on here! I just think it's lovely that someone so consistently tries to help people out and you can depend on them contributing, so I just want to thank her for that!


I totally agree


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh and I also appreciate any body that takes the time to reply to my threads, and made me feel welcome when I first joined


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I appreciate -

Metame for her wonderfully refreshing PM's, she always puts a smile on my face! 

Swarthy - for her down to earth postings and her help recently with an issue I had. 

But most of all, I really really appreciate HARLEY BEAR and her family for taking on my beautiful boy, Vegas. 

And may I take the opportunity to thank all the other members who have taken the time to PM me, and post so positively, on Vegas's thread, about me and Vegas, its truly heartwarming to know some genuine people do still exist in this ever cynical world. :wink:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I just want to say.. I appreciate you all.. It doesn't matter if we agree or have little tantrums.. at the end of the day.. we are what make this forum..

Sometimes you can get wrapped up in the silly arguments.. But you know there will be another thread there waiting for you to have a laugh and banter on and share pictures thoughts and experiences..

*Big Hugs*​


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *OMG how did i forget Suewhite? She is a darling...Sorry Sue.xx*


Thanks Jan I was just getting a bit bitter and twisted cause I had'nt got a mention:crying::crying:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I just want to say.. I appreciate you all.. It doesn't matter if we agree or have little tantrums.. at the end of the day.. we are what make this forum..
> 
> Sometimes you can get wrapped up in the silly arguments.. But you know there will be another thread there waiting for you to have a laugh and banter on and share pictures thoughts and experiences..
> 
> *Big Hugs*​


*MUD FIGHT? Just for the fun of it.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Thanks Jan I was just getting a bit bitter and twisted cause I had'nt got a mention:crying::crying:


*I'm so laughing Sue,mind you it might be the wine..This thread will probably go on for hundreds of threads and i won't get a mention.But i'll still be happy.......the wine helps.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Tashi. A few months back I was in tears with the pain I was in. She knew just what to say to cheer me up. Giving me Diesel antics well that night I didn't stop laughing. She's always been there.
Noush. From day one I have got along so well with her and she knows how special my Toby was. 
davidc. From the dayvwe met to the day he joined pf, he joined my forum before pf then I gave him the link to pf and he joined from there he is great and so understanding. We hit it off the day we met.
DT. She's a great friend along with noush.
Mods. For putting up with us lot you all do a great job.
Mark. He created a great forum and he was right when he said I should have left my old account open. All the times the old server blocked me he was right there to get me back on. He always gets pf back when it goes caput not done that for a bit. PF done good Mark.

If and when I think of more I'll add them.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

OK Janice.. We have had are fair share of mud slinging.. But what i appreciate.. is you don't carry it onto the next thread..
Also you don't nag about my smoking..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm so laughing Sue,mind you it might be the wine..This thread will probably go on for hundreds of threads and i won't get a mention.But i'll still be happy.......the wine helps.:lol::lol:*


*You on the wine already???? :yikes:*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Some of mine

danielled for always trying to help newbies.
Janice for having the same sense of humour as me and never letting me down when I dont get anyone answering my posts.
moggybaby for taking the pee out of me daily.
bordie for being bordie.
momentofmadness for being able to have a laugh with.

loads more but dont want to hog the thread so thanks everyone xxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sue.. you make my side split..:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Also want to say thanks to the Mods.. Blimey i know Im a pain up the jacksy.. :smilewinkgrin: but you all put up with me so well..... :lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I appreciate -
> 
> Metame for her wonderfully refreshing PM's, she always puts a smile on my face!
> 
> ...


awww has she? must have missed that!!

That is so cool got to see pictures of Vegas and Poppy together 

I used to be afraid of Rotties ( just due to their size and the bad press they get) but since seeing two in rescues in the past that I kept going back to to have a sneaky fuss through the bars I have changed my mind.

Yesterday I made a fuss over this girl called Roxy we met with this couple going into PAH.

They were so pleased that we wanted to fuss her because they had just come from a park where they suffered abuse from having her off lead.

I'm so pleased I have changed my mind- but I do think a lot depends on the owners they are with. i.e ones in control that have trained them, but then that goes for any dog.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> OK Janice.. We have had are fair share of mud slinging.. But what i appreciate.. is you don't carry it onto the next thread..
> Also you don't nag about my smoking..





momentofmadness said:


> *You on the wine already???? :yikes:*


*Hey i believe in live and let live..My thoughts were so different when i was younger.Now my thoughts are,eat,drink and be merry.
As for the drink...take a listen.
‪Alan Jackson;Jimmy Buffett - It&#39;s Five O&#39; Clock Somewhere‬‏ - YouTube*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hey i believe in live and let live..My thoughts were so different when i was younger.Now my thoughts are,eat,drink and be merry.
> As for the drink...take a listen.
> ‪Alan Jackson;Jimmy Buffett - It's Five O' Clock Somewhere‬‏ - YouTube*


LOLOLOLOL Your a bad ass jan.. :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> LOLOLOLOL Your a bad ass jan.. :lol:


*pmsl now you know thats not true..I'm just me.*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

my turn 

Niki87 a lovely lady who cannot help herself from helping out 

Mese - a brilliant friend <3

Westie~ma - a very sweet lady who makes me smile

Mumof6 - a amazing woman and even more amazing friend

hawksport - he's straight to the point and has such a cheeky side

Jon - i love his sense of humour

TDM & Simplysardonic - lovely ladies


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I appreciate ceearott and ditsy for being such down to earth lovely people... for travelling more than 10 hours yesterday to bring us this gorgeous boy... we will always be greatfull! And really hope i stay in toch with you both! its not often you meet such lovely people 

katie.. always there to have a gass an moan to 

erm ill have to edit later when i remember everyone else


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I hate these threads because I always think I'll forget someone 
Hobbs for all her great cat food advice :thumbup1:
Dally Banjo - always such lovely posts and her Louie blog along with Buffie and Meeko, never fails to make me laugh 
The other mods for making me welcome there  but especially MoM for making me laugh :smilewinkgrin:
Moggybaby - just cos she's lovely and always nice
Honeysmummy - ^^
Welshjet - cos she's my stalker  (You will persuade your DH to buy you a Siamese  )
All of you really because this is such a huge community and the spats in it are not that common. :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I appreciate ceearott and ditsy for being such down to earth lovely people... for travelling more than 10 hours yesterday to bring us this gorgeous boy... we will always be greatfull! And really hope i stay in toch with you both! its not often you meet such lovely people
> 
> katie.. always there to have a gass an moan to
> 
> erm ill have to edit later when i remember everyone else


I will do anything for the benefit of my dogs hun!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Gosh this thread has proved to me,,,,i'm SO misunderstood.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Gosh this thread has proved to me,,,,i'm SO misunderstood.*


:lol: Misunderstood.. 
Janice's *** is hanging out of her Mouth whilst she has just sloshed her wine over the keys in shock!!!! :lol:

And nope.. i don't have a smiley for that..


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like we've swept the board Jan:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I will do anything for the benefit of my dogs hun!!


I know, you have a heart of gold


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Gosh i could be here a while but here goes lol

Janice - straight to the point and makes me Lmao pretty much all the time,

Kath - is just bloomin lovely and always up for a giggle 

WL - well what can i say shes a star 

DallyBanjo - every post made cheers me up

Paddyjulie - for putting up with me on MSN drunk or sober and being so lovely :lol:

Classix - just makes me p!ss and tells a story so darn well.

Eroswoof - for being a gem 

Tashi - fair and honest and a lovely person 

MoM - posts tickle me no end lol 

Would be much quicker to do a negative list TBH :lol:

OOOOHHHH WESLHIE!!! Funny as feck


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Continuing on with the appreciation - and aww, thank you Lynn for your kind words  - I would like to thank all of the kind souls who regularly post on the cat forums. We tend to get a lot of stick on here; unjustifiably so I might add as most of them are true gems. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

I really appreciate;

Cockerpoo Lover - for being my bestest Oodle buddy, saving me from leaving the forum and who will also save me from too much fluffiness! 

Simplysardonic, The Dogs Mother, Bambiessnow230 - for their lovely support and advice with my poorly rat.

Sled dog hotel, Leashed for Life, Rainybow - for their fabulous training advice and suggestions.

Sleeping Lion - for trying to make a difference in the world of dog breeding by creating great posts despite no one paying attention  and for her brilliant advice with feeding a raw diet.

And anyone else who has posted on my threads, offered advice or just generally been lovely!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oohh i forgot TDM and Sleeping Lion and.. and.. :cursing:

See why i usually just say your all lovely :crying: :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

OK I've thought of a ton more 

Classix - he has a brilliant sense of humour and is good for some 'intelligent' debate.

Paddyjulie - as I've said on previous threads - her drunken posts make me smile - I love a girl I can share a bottle or 2 of wine with.

Sled dog and Leashed for life - for the time and patience they have helping so many people.

GillyR - she just seems so nice

McKenzie - she has a real zest for life

Bikercc - she helped me through my college course a long while ago now but I'll always appreciate her support.

Pika, Ldr, Lewis m15, jjmc - great gang who I met for a walk

Sleeping lion - probably one of the people on here I most admire - great attitude to life

And so may more I can't possibly remember you all - but I appreciate (almost) everyone - wouldn't life be boring if we all agreed or liked the same things


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

too many to list! 

I enjoy so many peoples posts!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> :lol: Misunderstood..
> Janice's *** is hanging out of her Mouth whilst she has just sloshed her wine over the keys in shock!!!! :lol:
> 
> And nope.. i don't have a smiley for that..





suewhite said:


> Looks like we've swept the board Jan:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


* HEY! We are what we are,,now how does that kids sing go? Oh yeah..
Singing: If your happy and ya know it clap ya hands*


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

EVERYONE!  xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

pheebus said:


> EVERYONE!  xx


I appreciate Pheebus & Smudge2009 for taking the time to make my lovely banners:001_wub:


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I appreciate Pheebus & Smudge2009 for taking the time to make my lovely banners:001_wub:


:blush: Thank you!  I appreciate simplysardonic for appreciating me! :lol: :lol: x


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I appreciate Pheebus & Smudge2009 for taking the time to make my lovely banners:001_wub:


I love Pheebus banners


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

I think everyone should be appreciated in their own way, even if you don't agree with them, they take the time to contribute and the forum would be nothing without all the posters


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I love Pheebus banners


:blush: :blush: I feel like a tomato!  x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I think everyone should be appreciated in their own way, even if you don't agree with them, they take the time to contribute and the forum would be nothing without all the posters


You go girlfriend! :lol: :lol: :lol: x
I appreciate GreyHare, because they are mint!  x


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I appreciate everyone, I think you're all lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

pheebus said:


> You go girlfriend! :lol: :lol: :lol: x
> I appreciate GreyHare, because they are mint!  x


Not sure about being Mint but I am full of Mint tea


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I also appreciate Mum of 6 cos she always seems to like my posts!


Absolutely adore Bordie -would love to go for a walk with the dogs with him and have a beer or two with him - bet it would be a right laugh!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I also appreciate the OP of this thread, for creating something positive amongst all the negativity on here recently.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I appreciate everyone on the Fourm
Cookerpoo for the joke threads that make me laugh on a dayly basis 

Angie2011 cos she dos fantasic drawing and is nice to chat to she make me smile 

Bambiesnow123 alway nice to chat to. and always sharing her pet story and pics with me she nice 

Niccipink always sends me good morning pics on my profile and that alway makes me smile and she's nice to chat too 

Kirk68 alway on my morning thread making me smile love herring about his doggies and just a really nice person

cutter really nice to talk to on the morning thread 

Ballybee always has a nice things to talk about and I love hereing about tummel too he's such a cutie

Harley bear she a really nice person to talk to verry helpful and do great threads and has a cute doggie 

Mstori you just really nice to talk to abd your threads are verry interesting to read.

Danellied it's always nice to here about her pets and shes nice to talk to

Davidc alway nice to talk to and I really enjoyed doing the story thread with him he's really great at it.

Jonesey alway nice to talk to in the evening a really nice person

paddyjule she a nice to talk to and i loove her raumble fun threads 

lou she has such sweet doggie and nice to talk to in the evening a really nice person

rockromantic great to say hi too

tiggerthumper lovely to chat to on me night thread seem like a fantasic person 

fleur is really nice and do some intresting threads 

xxhayleyxx really helpeful and a fantasic painter and all round nice 

GoldenShadow great to chat to loove hereing about your cutie pets and do some fab threads tooo

Kittenfostermummy alway talk about your pets with such love and a nice person to say hi to

rona the first person that welcomed me to this fourm so befo a nice and friendly person and do some really good threads in dog chat

emms alway helpful and great person to talk too always did fab threads

Double Trouble the wether girl the one that say if it rain or shine and a nice person really funny and happy 

simplysardonic you made me totaly laugh last night on night chat havent talked to ya much but like ya threads

jetsmum really helpful person and i loove hearing about jet tooo

manic rose really nice to say hi 

lindyDanny alway nice to talk to on morning thread 

Buster's Mummy all ways do useful or careing about animal threads 

smudge coool at doing banners and nice 
pheebus do great banners too and is nice

Mr Giz do great thread and is nice to say hi to

debijw alway really nice to talk to on the morning thread 

Dally Bango really nice to talk to always looove hereing about your pets

BiKERcc always do intersting threads

Shrap nice to talk to do cool threads 

momentofmadness for doing this great thread it addtive to put all the lovely people on here that are so special

Nicky10 really nice to talk to jessie looves talking to buster



That's only some of the wonderful people I can think of will add more when it comes to me :smilewinkgrin: or when i find there name so i spell em right hahaha


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I reckon most people will agree with me on this one....
Katy200! 
She always has time to say hello to everyone that has only joined and makes them all feel welcome. She never has a bad word to say to anyone, she always remembers you and makes you feel special. I have never seen her in bad mood and she never seems to sleep so she is always on here late at night when things go quiet so no matter what time you come on at you know there'll be someone there to talk to. She's a real gem.

I appreciate Noushka as she's always helpful with all things husky when I need advice! 

Rain dog was full of advice for me when i was planning on getting my first Sibe, what health tests to look for etc.

Hayley always seems like a sweet girl and has made many members happy by doing some gorgeous pics of their dogs, for free!

Bordie always makes me laugh, even if I don't always agree with him! Lol

All of the mods coz they keep the forum running smoothly and are quick to zap any weirdos that appear to ruin our fun! Lol

I'll add more soon! X


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of you !!!

My over all hero has to be John RIP xxxx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Mumof6 for looking after me while Ive been poorly


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Welshcrazy for been my rock the last few months, 
zaros cos you've been a solid mate to me
Poohdog cos your funny as feck and a friend I am proud to say for life
Classixiuk for the massive lol's
and Simplysardonic for always been even tempered and kind and funny, 
westie for been a true friend and a sweetheart, 
Haeveymolley for been able to express the same opinions as me but with pleasantness 
smudge and suzy for been supportive of me even when I am melting down lol
Rainybow for having a heart of gold and leaving opinions at the thread
Eroswoof cos you are a tru diamond and a precious soul x
jonbda cos your funny and dont let morons bring ya down
and my lovely friend noushka your a gem xx 
oops and of course jill and tashi for seeing me as I am xx
and am raving on so whatever :wink: fact is there is so many to list


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I forgot Suzy... How could i forget Suzy *hangs my head in shame* :nonod:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I appreciate our Waterlily, she can always pick me up when I'm feeling down & make me laugh to the point of spitting out my tea
Plus she says what she thinks & has a similar sense of humour to me
Waterlily, marry me, I promise I'll deal with Mark swiftly & bury him under the patio, so please......... say you will:001_tt1:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> I forgot Suzy... How could i forget Suzy *hangs my head in shame* :nonod:


and you noodle have become a friend to me xxx 
kath for been an angel to people
Freespirit for been the first to welcome me a few yrs ago and a stable friend I cherish
Jan your funny as hell and I respect you
Changes I love your posts your nature shines thru
kittykat you are hilarious and I miss you 
catseyes for always greeting me with pictures no matter how crap I am at returning them
Metame cos your special 
and hell I should stfu


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I appreciate our Waterlily, she can always pick me up when I'm feeling down & make me laugh to the point of spitting out my tea
> Plus she says what she thinks & has a similar sense of humour to me
> Waterlily, marry me, I promise I'll deal with Mark swiftly & bury him under the patio, so please......... say you will:001_tt1:


Lets do it  *slips panties off under my skirt for easy access later*


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww thankyou hun  and you me.. Infact ive made some wonderful friends through this here site  xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I appreciate each and every member who takes the time to post their thoughts,ideas,advice,humour pics and anything else of interest to other members.To mention names is only going to mean that I miss someone out so to all those who mean just a little bit more to me than others I send you my appreciation for all that you have contributed to the forum,I think or at least I hope you know who you are.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Aww thankyou hun  and you me.. Infact ive made some wonderful friends through this here site  xxx


Yep, & I appreciate you for your sense of humour
Already proposed to WL though so sorry, I cannae marry you


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Just a few members I want to mention

Simplysardonic - Posts always make me laugh
Lifeizsweet - For her fabby choc hob nob recipe
Kathryn H - Such a sweetie
Changes - Lovely person, don't speak to her much, must change that
Waterlilly - Always bounces back no matter what **** life throws at her
Simplysardonic - Just cos I can. 
Tashi - Always been so kind to me
Moment of Madness - Again another lovely person.
Suzy - She has always been so lovely in giving support
Claire Louise - Very funny lady
Canuckjill - Again, she has always been good to me

I'm sure there are more people 

*edit*

Sketch - Doesn't post much, but I love her, she was such a comfort when Max died
Dally Banjo - For making my beautiful model of Max


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Gaddammit WL's a lucky lady.. always miss the bus me  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Gaddammit WL's a lucky lady.. always miss the bus me  :lol:


I sure am, so back off betch the lady is mine :wink:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Gaddammit WL's a lucky lady.. always miss the bus me  :lol:


Have just thought isnt that supposed to be Boat  ah well Im common so bus is more apt :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Have just thought isnt that supposed to be Boat  ah well Im common so bus is more apt :lol:


ahaha bus is better, ya can chat to random peeps


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah unfortunatly its usually the smelly freaky men that gravitate to me.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Yeah unfortunatly its usually the smelly freaky men that gravitate to me.


lol yeah once i was on one and some creepy smelly drunk, started playing with my hair lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

On your head i hope


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> On your head i hope


its the only hair I have


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Tanya - For all the advice and just being lovely. (in person too)

Swarthy - For all the showing advice and countless breeding advice to all members.

canuckjill - Being my mummy over the water. You have been so supportive to me I am so thankful.

DD - For all the advice she has given to all the members (even when they dont want to listen)

hobbs2004 - The food thread alone deserves a medal but the care and dedication in the posts you make are amazing.

Aurelia - For all the advice you have given me, and all the advice you have given to cat breeders.

Sleeping Lion - Your advice and opinions are fantastically worded and always fair!

DT - For cheering me up and being a great member.

Noushka - You are very fair and very sweet. Just a great member who I hope to meet one day.

AmberNero - For being so friendly and making my dad happy!!!!! hmy:

tashi - For the show advice its been so helpful!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled I'm glad we met, like she said we hit it off the day we met. She is kind and caring. And has a great smile. 
And I love reading her poems, especially the one for Sandy (my gerbil who died).  

westie-ma I post on your wall occasionally and as you probably know I can go on a bit (posting long posts sometimes lol) but you still read them.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok I havent been here for that long but the feew people's names that have stuck in my head are,

Mstori, we have a massive laugh over the games and messages we send each other have really hit it off and have a lot in common.

Pippa(and then some numbers) for being absolutly fantastic with keeping little Armani alive and taking the time to keep us all on cat chat updated.

Auriela (sp?) for posting many great links to hilarious videos and pics of peoples cats enjoying her home made cat toys really made me laugh and I cant wait until I can get some (when kitten is old enough to appreciate them )

Glowworm*mushroom for all her fab advice on cat chats.

Katie(something) for her fab nightowl posts always seems so happy 

And MANY MANY more


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Forgot Amethyst - She gave me a tarot reading that was just amazing


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

abbiechi said:


> I also appreciate the OP of this thread, for creating something positive amongst all the negativity on here recently.


It wasn't my idea..  It was suggested to me.. and I told them to do it.. They didn't want too.. So my secret message.. ********* is

You should have done this thread..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Firstly it has to be:

Suzy - For being my bestest friend in the whole world. 

Welshie - For being such a caring person and a good friend to me. 

Smudge - For also being a good friend to me and showing me support. 

Waterlily - For being the funniest person ever in this world, i absolutely love you to bits. 

Tashi - For being such a caring person and she has a heart of gold. 

Miss Shelley and Jon - For always showing me support on here. 

Zoe - For being such a lovely person. 

Janice - For always being honest with people and a very caring person. 

Free spirit - Although we have had many an argument and fall out which is now a thing of the past, she is always true to her word and honest with people and says it how it is, also she does some amazing work for animal rights. 

Thank you everyone who has mentioned me, not sure many would agree with you on here but hey ho they obviously do not know the real me!! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Peeps.. Keep it clean and please keep to the appreciation..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Thank you everyone who has mentioned me, not sure many would agree with you on here but hey ho they obviously do not know the real me!! :thumbup:


I'm honoured to know the real you xx 

and Miss Shelley I need to say you are the sweetest and most caring person ever and you have helped me when I was low even if you didnt realise it xx


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I'm honoured to know the real you xx
> 
> and Miss Shelley I need to say you are the sweetest and most caring person ever and you have helped me when I was low even if you didnt realise it xx


Don't make me cry :crying: Just doing what friends do, which is hard when you are oceans away  I'll always be here for ya hon you know that xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Don't make me cry :crying: Just doing what friends do, which is hard when you are oceans away  I'll always be here for ya hon you know that xxx


I should be thanking you and others more, and it sucks asss that a thread made me do it  xxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Firstly it has to be:
> 
> Suzy - For being my bestest friend in the whole world.
> 
> ...


I've purposefully not mentioned a big list of people because if I mention them but leave someone else of equal value out they might get offended


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I should be thanking you and others more, and it sucks asss that a thread made me do it  xxxx


Oh behave! And stop being soppy! It don't suit ya  xxxxx You just carry on being you xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I've purposefully not mentioned a big list of people because if I mention them but leave someone else of equal value out they might get offended


I have probably forgot some important people as well and my friend list will be going down, but it is so hard to think.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Loads of members have helped me over the 2 years Ive nearly been here (hells bells!!) 

Nellybelly has always been very supportive and we shared a common sense of loss when I joined as she had lost her Nelson and me my Casper and we both felt very similar emotions. 

Leashed for life I always find insightful and passionately helpful and somewhat under valued. 

Mum of 6 is very kind and caring 

But most of all I admire Busters mum SO very much for the dedication and hard work she puts in for Beagle Welfare and beagles in need.


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh guys, now I know you _all_ missed me out but it's fine. I know you all love me really


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

abbiechi said:


> Oh guys, now I know you _all_ missed me out but it's fine. I know you all love me really


I only missed you off because I thought everyone would mention you and didn't want you to get too big headed


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*I just want to re iterate what I said previously.. I think we are all great members we are all equal and we all have something to give, whether we be a new member or a long standing member.. .. 
We are all there for each other in times of need.. whether we need a shoulder to cry on or we need someone to make us laugh.. *


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

"All animals are equal but some are more equal than others"..."Animal farm"...

.....but metame and Rona, DT and Janice, myshkin...

and my regards to our mods and Buster Mum for hard work....


Ceearot and LfL for their passion about dogs....
I do hate tribute rolls..for I always forget someone who was really kind to me.."l'esprit d'escalier..."


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

So far, being a newbie, and probably already getting a bad reputation for asking silly questions and being self opionated, I would just like to say.

*You're all okay by me !!!*

No one has told me to shut up and jog on as yet !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to say I was a soppy git when I saw my name mentioned, I didnt blub but I was very close . but it was lovely anyway so thankies . I started making a list of people who have helped me, made me laugh, helped others etc and it got sooooo huge and I kept thinking of just one more name so Im not going to single any one person out, I think on the whole most pfers are decent people who will go out of their way to help each other so I think you all deserve appreciation xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

AWwwwwwwwwwww a HUG in a thread 

There are lots of great people here and i am sure people who i think are special know who they are as they have had mentions in lots of threads before from me .

BUT i wanted to give someone a mention who might be suprised because we haven't always got on and i think it proves that good sense can sometimes prevail on here and things can be left in the past.

Anyway ... Cheers ClaireLouise, sometimes i read your posts and it could be me that typed it, we are spookily alike, you make me laugh and are straight to the point but fair. I appreciate the fact that we "converse" now when we didn't before


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Aurelia for making my cat bed that I haven't had a chance to say thankyou for yet !! And Dally Banjo for always leaving lovely comments on my pictures of Wolfie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Myself I would like to show my appreciation for all our pets most of whom are members and who brought us all together in the first place 

Far to many to mention for me but rest assured this is the best forum and it is you the members that make it that way


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ay theres lots of people..all for different reasons...

- Tashi because she is one kind lady, with a heart of gold - alot I can learn from her, and she is willing to share her knowledge. - She cant get rid of me now, ya see I knew she was a gem from the day I met her! even with our past ermm troubles :blush:

and noush..I wuves her - just because shes noush!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

For me

Firstly

*DD* - who gave me the courage and the knowledge to bring my girls pups into the world, without judgement or criticism this girl stood by me, she is older than her years and totally misunderstood by some  she will always be Fey's Angel to me xx

*Tashi* - For always being so honest and lovely with it too 

*Mumof6* - For being one of the most beautiful souls on this site

*Jamie* - For being lovely

*Noushka* - This lady is such a beautiful light and I adore her

*Hawksport* - Just because he adores Mumof6

*Waterlily* - For being so brave and lovely

*Miss Shelley* - Just because  x

There are many more too x x


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Blimey theres loads, and there have been some real inspirations,

Tashi

Welshie

Danielld

bordie

jamie

Oh s**t, i love you all :001_tt1:


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like to announce my appreciation for everyone who had advice for me when Deacon came home sick, those that were kind enough to ask about his well-being and send their positive vibes during his stay at the vets and all that expressed their sorrow when I had to break the news he didn't make it. You made the most difficult decision I've ever made easier to cope with. 

I've not been here long enough to deserve a mention


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I appreciate a hell of allot of people on here and I could write and ESSAY about why...
but I want to tell everyone why I appreciate Babycham2002 most of all.

She's such an amazing human being. I'd given up most hope of ever finding a true friend and then my sisters introduced me to this forum and then we met and got chatting.
Now we meet quite often and she's as awesome in "real life" as she is on this forum.
She's halerious! She's extremely generous and kind! She's a great listener and we can chat for ages... even if it's about a load of poop!
She has inspired me and motivates me! I can just be me around her to!

She is what I'd call A TRUE FRIEND. Those are hard to come by and should be cherished when found.

Thankyou Babycham2002!



I know that was a tad sloppy, but this is a sloppy thread lol! Plus it's just how I feel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of you remember Sammy! 

I only knew her for a short while but she truly was an extraordinary woman who came here, lit up the hearts of many members and was cruelly taken away from her family and friends.

Sadly, she's no longer with us, but her spirit is alive and well on this forum!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Changes said:


> *DD* - who gave me the courage and the knowledge to bring my girls pups into the world, without judgement or criticism this girl stood by me, she is older than her years and totally misunderstood by some  she will always be Fey's Angel to me xx


aay that was all my pleasure - for someone that wasnt in the best situation you done your best by your Fey - and I am glad I could have been apart of it to be fair.

ooh and I agree with you on mumof6


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> But most of all I admire Busters mum SO very much for the dedication and hard work she puts in for Beagle Welfare and beagles in need.


Aww thanks 

But its a pleasure, I owe it to my two little angels for the unconditional love they give... Its really nothing 

You are an absolute darling and after a tough, emotional day you reminded me why I do it 

Loves ya and lesley says "hi" look out for "in full cry" pics from today xx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Aww thanks
> 
> But its a pleasure, I owe it to my two little angels for the unconditional love they give... Its really nothing
> 
> ...


I've not yet had a full cry mag 

Glad you had a good weekend. Xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> I've not yet had a full cry mag
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend. Xx


I'll get right on it hun, I'll contact sid tomorrow. You'll be in the next issue with mooks from the fun day 

It was an amazing weekend hun, very rewarding to see. You'll have to visit one weekend, theres loads more to do 

xxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i missed out poisongirl,

i appreciate all her support and advice. She's such a caring person


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Fleur said:


> DD - for her passion





shetlandlover said:


> DD - For all the advice she has given to all the members (even when they dont want to listen)


Missed these, thanks both!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*WOW​*
Thats some appreciation..

We all the members old and new.. the ones who post loads and post a little are what make this forum..

I think there are some great discussions on here..

We have shed tears together and laughs together.. Pictures and vids..

Its been a lovely thread to read.. Big hugs peeps.. xxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *WOW​*
> Thats some appreciation..
> 
> We all the members old and new.. the ones who post loads and post a little are what make this forum..
> ...


i missed out you to MoM


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> i missed out you to MoM


Thank you.. 

I think your all fab..

But im glad I aint sat in a room when ya all bantering..lololololol..


----------



## BOBTAILS (Aug 6, 2011)

I can turn around and lick my own bottom (I am double jointed), I don't need anyone else to!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

BOBTAILS said:


> I can turn around and lick my own bottom (I am double jointed), I don't need anyone else to!


ay thats quite some talent is that - can ya get ya head up there to!  :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

BOBTAILS said:


> I can turn around and lick my own bottom (I am double jointed), I don't need anyone else to!


There is always one..


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Pointermum - I really appreciated your PM yesterday telling me to enjoy my weekend but to take it easy. This is one member who knows me so well and knew I needed reminding. It was the fact that she thought of me and made the effort to post. It&#8217;s often the little things members do that means the most. 

Marley Boy &#8211; Thanks for being about via MSN the last couple of weeks to support me with one of the most difficult times of my life. Your friendship and support was greatly appreciated.

Suzy &#8211; Your PMs and chats on FB a couple of weeks ago were a great help. You will never understtod how much they helped me come to terms with what happened. (((big hugs))) to you. 

Cheekyscrip - You are just lovely and thoughtful, you always say the nicest things to/about me and I don't know why  but appreciate them xx

Katie200 &#8211; You are like a little ray of sunshine, especially at night when I cannot sleep. 

Tashi &#8211; you were so generous to send that PM when you did and I appreciated the hugs. Having been through some of the toughest weeks it&#8217;s been people like you who have made me stronger. For that I am very grateful. 

Hawksport &#8211; Big Brother&#8230; you&#8217;ve always been there. I appreciate our friendship more than you will ever know.

Eroswoof &#8211; no longer a member here :crying: but as I met her here and she has continued to be a friend off the forum I wanted to mention her. She is the craziest, most thoughtful member PF has ever had. She text me last night to make sure I arrived at my hotel safely as she&#8217;d been concerned all day. I have confided a lot in her and although Bumble was reading the screen I know it will go no further. How nice that you can trust a member 100%... I think she is probably the only person I have told 100% to and the only member I trust completely. She has a heart of gold and is a ray of sunshine in a dark world. 

Mumof6 &#8211; for never believing me when I say &#8220;I&#8217;m OK&#8221; and then persisting until I tell the truth :lol: her little morning pictures, random hugs and hilarious MSN conversations have helped me during a very tough time. Most of all she makes me laugh, sending very funny emails, very enjoyable links and photos and is a bad influence  but we hit it off straight away on the phone and can&#8217;t wait to meet for real&#8230; although I may regret some of the late night convos and what I have agreed to 

SaryBeagle &#8211; I met you on WC&#8230; I got Buster and then you got Bella and I met you over here. I am delighted that our paths crossed in this way&#8230; I suppose some may call it fate. The day I walked up to the car park to meet you I was so nervous and I shouldn&#8217;t have been. I met the person I had been speaking to on the forum. You are kind, caring, beautiful but most of all you are genuine. You do not pretend to be someone you aren&#8217;t. The day I returned from hospital to a huge bouquet of flowers I couldn&#8217;t believe someone could be so thoughtful, but you were and I cried and cried happy tears as I knew I&#8217;d met someone who genuinely cared. In fact between you and Sue I am a stronger person. You thanked me a while back for choosing you to be Mooky&#8217;s new mummy&#8230;but there never was a choice to make hun, I knew it from the beginning and I see your updates and know that I did the right thing. I&#8217;m waffling but you really are amazing hun and above all you are a true, best friend.

Sue&Harvey &#8211; You are my world, I absolutely adore you. You have been there for me every day and night since I got the news. No matter what is going on in your life you take the time to be a friend, a best friend, a true friend , to offer advice even though I don&#8217;t always like what you have to say&#8230; It hurts to hear the truth but you wouldn&#8217;t be a true friend if you didn&#8217;t. You give the nicest hugs and make me laugh&#8230;there&#8217;s never a dull moment with you. You are the most amazing friend a girl could wish for. I am so lucky to have met you and even luckier that you live so close. I feel safe knowing you are here and will always think the world of you&#8230; even if you do eat my burger, make me wet, hate pink, enjoy milk shopping and mount kerbs. 

Finally&#8230;. Buster (not a member but the reason I joined) without him I wouldn&#8217;t have joined the forum. Without him I wouldn&#8217;t have met so many of you in person. Without Buster I wouldn&#8217;t have the confidence I do. Without Buster I wouldn&#8217;t be involved with Beagle Welfare, organising dog shows, attending dog shows and about to run a marathon. Without Buster I would not have met any of you (well I would have known Sary but it was Buster who brought us close) without Buster I wouldn&#8217;t be where I am today. He&#8217;s my inspiration and the first, the last thing I think about every night&#8230;he&#8217;s my everything and I owe him so much for bringing me closer to all of you.

Finally (again :lol: )I appreciate everyone who is coming to camp&#8230; I had the idea to do a more &#8216;convenient&#8217; meet for people in a central location and never expected any interest, I cannot wait to meet you all and appreciate the support you guys have given the last couple of weeks especially Goldenshadow, Babycham2002, Devil-Dogz, lil_muppet and Nicky10.

Oh and I also appreciate my laptop battery for not running out before I type my thesis/Novel :lol:


----------



## BOBTAILS (Aug 6, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ay thats quite some talent is that - can ya get ya head up there to!  :lol:


No I am not a mod, so no one tries to put their head up my butt! 



momentofmadness said:


> There is always one..


Proud to be THE ONE!


----------



## BOBTAILS (Aug 6, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks this thread is vomit inducing?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

BOBTAILS said:


> No I am not a mod, so no one tries to put their head up my butt!


Ohh you got alot to say for ya self aint ya!  and I was talking about you, noone else


----------



## BOBTAILS (Aug 6, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Ohh you got alot to say for ya self aint ya!  and I was talking about you, noone else


Deffo!  I always have!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

BOBTAILS said:


> Deffo!  I always have!


 Hmm I bet you have.


----------



## BOBTAILS (Aug 6, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Hmm I bet you have.


I am on ebay just now trying to sell my pet cats for a fiver!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

BOBTAILS said:


> I am on ebay just now trying to sell my two cats for a fiver!


aah right sure their worth abit more.......


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BOBTAILS said:


> I can turn around and lick my own bottom (I am double jointed), I don't need anyone else to!


Lmfao, love it :lol: :lol:

and on that note, Cheekyscript , you should have been on my list same as a few others, your so funny and giving, and forgiving, you've been there for me when I didnt deserve it and hurry up and add me to skype I wanna hang with ya lmao


----------



## BOBTAILS (Aug 6, 2011)

And that was a joke, before someone goes ape. My pets are tucked up in their warm beds!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

BOBTAILS said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this thread is vomit inducing?


Cheesy as a Leerdammer factory...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

BOBTAILS said:


> And that was a joke, before someone goes ape. My pets are tucked up in their warm beds!


Most of us have a sense of humour. I say 'most' with a certain degree of caution; as this forum attracts a fair number of cynical skeptics! :lol: Singing:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BOBTAILS said:


> And that was a joke, before someone goes ape. My pets are tucked up in their warm beds!


most here can take a joke  not everyone takes it all serious


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

And I can also testify that a few on here have been certified as completely nuts, I can't post the list or I'll be strung up by my toes and fed to the Greyhounds!


----------



## BOBTAILS (Aug 6, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> most here can take a joke  not everyone takes it all serious


Good! Glad to hear it!  I like a good giggle. 



Devil-Dogz said:


> aah right sure their worth abit more.......


mmmmm maybe I could try for £5.50? 



Waterlily said:


> Lmfao, love it :lol: :lol:


Thank you. 


Chillinator said:


> Most of us have a sense of humour. I say 'most' with a certain degree of caution; as this forum attracts a fair number of cynical skeptics! :lol: Singing:


Oh I can do cynical too, as well as humour.


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Eroswolf - wish she was still here, she was really bright and sweet. 

There's lots more who's posts I really like reading - too many to mention!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

You are all great bunch  makes for great forum :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I feel a bit guilty now because i've rememberd so many nice people,too many to name.But i know i haven't just stayed on here for nothing.
What i'm trying to say is...Your not such a bad bunch.*


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i'll mention 1 person,but there are a few

*Tanya*

because of her health issues at such a young age she'd be entitled to be downbeat about it,but she never is.....to be honest i think she's an inspiration to us all


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have to mention Katie200. she's always bright and cheerful when she wishes us all good morning and then carries it on right through the day.

Skyblue cos I love seeing those fabulous photos.

Would mention others but my brain seems to have gone on an unofficial strike. I'll post their names when it comes back to work.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww what a nice thread! makes me feel all warm and fuzzy .....because despite the arguments and bickering I think everyone on this forum has formed special bonds with people on here and thats a great thing  I have made some truly fantastic friends here and although sometimes PF is frustrating im grateful for the support and friendships - in no particular order!! and sorry if I forget someone!

Kath - u are my best buddy and will always be in my life I hope  love u xxx

Catseyes - we have spoken every day for over 2yrs now and cannot imagine u not in my life - u are a true friendxxx

Freespirit - A true friend whom I really value and love - tells it how it is and stays true to herself and does so much for animal causes that not everyone knows about xxx

Shirley (cockerpoo lover) - you are a great friend who has shown me great support and is someone whom I find truly inspirational.xxx

Janice - Just love Janices honesty and her humour - one of the few people on here who I remember from when I first joined and she has always stayed the same!  love ya Jan! xxx

Waterlilly - Love her humour and honesty and caring - a great friend  xxx

Kittykat - A friend who I can speak to about certain things that I cannot with others, always up for a laugh even when life is **** and a great person who deserves the world love ya suze! xxx

ClaireLouise - A fellow nottinghamer who I love chatting with and has been there for me on many occasions - a true friend love ya xx

Welshie - Such a ray of sunshine always laughing and brightened up this forum like no one else could -a great friend who is so caring xxx

Metame - A new friend whom I feel v close to and has shown me some real support recently - this person has a heart of gold even though they dont think so  love ya xxx

Zoe - Has shown me great support in recent weeks and just is such a kind and caring person  love ya xxx

Smudge - always there for support and a laugh - very loyal - love ya xxx

Bustersmummy - Both been thru some tough times recently and its been so nice to have someone to talk to - thank u xxx

Vikki - A true friend and has been since I joined love u xxx

Jazzy - A great member and a great friend  xxx

Chris (classiuk) - Just makes me howl and is very very accurate on his take of people - a great laugh xxx

Simply Sardonic &#8211; Just a lovely person who don&#8217;t take sides and is v genuinexx

Miss Shelley &#8211; A great member who is very caring and a good debater xxx

Fleur &#8211; We don&#8217;t speak much but out of the whole forum she is someone whom I have never seen get into any arguments with and seems such a genuine person

Carla Jade &#8211; another very friendly member who is a laughxx

Dally Banjo &#8211; Always has nice things to say &#8211; just a lovely person xx


Celiababe - a genuine lovely and caring person  xxx

Mum of 6 &#8211; Is there for a lot of members and has a laugh xx

Vickie1985 - Been there for me when I have needed support thank uxx

Eroswoof - Didnt know her that well on here but loved reading her posts always makes me laugh and had a kind heart

WestieMa - A great Mod and friend  xxx

Poohdog - dont think we have ever spoke but I think u are so funny! xx


Sorry if ive missed anyone u all are fab :001_tt1: sorry for the long post 



Ohhhh and Louj69 - not been here long but seems a very caring and thoughtful person!!! xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the mentions.

I'm going to cop out of the list making incase I miss someone, I'd feel dreadful.
I appreciate all of you for a few reasons, all different. 
I like the fact that some are so brutally honest or funny or caring or optimistic or pessimistic or happy or miserable... or any combination there of


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, 15 pages and nobody wuvs me! :crying:
I must start getting more controversial so i stand out more! Lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Aw, 15 pages and nobody wuvs me! :crying:
> I must start getting more controversial so i stand out more! Lol


*cough* read my post!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Aw, 15 pages and nobody wuvs me! :crying:
> I must start getting more controversial so i stand out more! Lol


I just added you  its funny cos I was just thinking bout u as well! hmy:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> *cough* read my post!!!





suzy93074 said:


> I just added you  its funny cos I was just thinking bout u as well! hmy:


Lick arses! Lol
But thanks anyway! 

Btw Suzy, I've been here since February 2009


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Lick arses! Lol
> But thanks anyway!
> 
> Btw Suzy, I've been here since February 2009


LOL I just noticed that!!! u must have been under the radar!!xx


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL I just noticed that!!! u must have been under the radar!!xx


Lol, keeping out of the arguments you mean!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, keeping out of the arguments you mean!


:lol::lol::lol: and very wise too!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

BOBTAILS said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this thread is vomit inducing?


I appreciate 'Bobtails' for the fun we could have had together. Shame you got banned, I just love reading the posts of a total twonk, makes me appreciate the nice people on here, who have intelligent & constructive things to say


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont know if this counts but I really appreciated Johnerondon he was such a lovely man and I miss chatting to him


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

katie200 said:


> xxhayleyxx really helpeful and a fantasic painter and all round nice


Awwwww :blush2: <3 xxxx



LouJ69 said:


> Hayley always seems like a sweet girl and has made many members happy by doing some gorgeous pics of their dogs, for free!


Awwww! *hugs*
Thankyou, you two have made my day <3

I apprieciate everyone who talks to me. I'm a total n00b here so it's nice for people to show me the ropes and just, generally be lovely <3


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Awwwww :blush2: <3 xxxx
> 
> Awwww! *hugs*
> Thankyou, you two have made my day <3
> ...


Hardly a n00b, you've been here aaages longer than me, I just talk a lot more :lol:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Aw, 15 pages and nobody wuvs me! :crying:
> I must start getting more controversial so i stand out more! Lol


Lol! me an' all


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Humph 

Totally not feeling the love here!

For me it's:
sled dog hotel - Giving excellent advice and non-judgemental advice on my pooches
Nicola Gouldsmith - For giving me excellent health/fitness advice
GoldenShadow - Just for being there 
TDM - For loosing so much weight
Noushka - Just because 
SimplySardonic (for giving me lovely advice regarding my sisters odd impulse buying of furries)
Chillinator - For helping me learn how to set up my first fish tank (which I am days away from purchasing!)
Fleur - For taking me to New Forest as I didn't have transport there, and for pushing my daughter in her pushchair whilst I chased after my puppy!
Devil-Dogz: For being so passionate about the breeding standards
Ceearott: For giving good advice, and caring so much about her dogs.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh and Leashedforlife and Tripod for giving me advice and watching the videos on Duke about how he acts with strangers.

ALSO I think a massive thanks to LFL as well as he was the one who pointed out about Duke's gait and he's in for an xray within the next two weeks and it'll be confirmed or not if he has Hip Displaysia.

And for reccomending me excellent books such as Click to Calm, and Control Unleashed.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks NicoleW - I'll add you to my appreciation list, just the way you sometimes pop up in the not so friendly threads with wee comments that crack me up!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Hardly a n00b, you've been here aaages longer than me, I just talk a lot more :lol:


I hardly post though, I basically left a few years back and I've only recently returned xxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gosh thanks a lot those who appreciate me:blush2:....just wait till i show my hubby and kids this!!!! :w00t:

i appreciate so many on here for one reason or another it would much quicker to do the couple i dont appreciate but that would ruin the spirit of this nice thread:devil: lol

all those who have named me i really appreciate you all too and lots more besides i'll just mention a few but theres so many others

Gorgeous and Rainybows i appreciate your wicked sense of humours and because you are good, honest and always fair, i think you are both lovely


i appreciate you Danielled because you feel compassion for even the smallest creature youve got such a very kind heart.

Lou & Simplysardonic i appreciate you both because ive noticed you share similar views to myself and you both love huskies

i appreciate XxHayleyroxX for doing brill pictures of my dogs and because youre always so kind and sweet.

Changes youve always been a good friend to me and youre such a sweetheart, also you always stands up for what is right.

i appreciate Shetland lover because youre passionate and caring and speak your mind without offending.(im sure we will meet one day)

Verbatim because youre funny yet sensible all rolled into one.


i appreciate Spellweaver...because i agree with you on so many things, and you are a lovely genuine person, it made my day meeting you

DD...what can i say i appreciate so many things about you , from your passion for all things animal to your wicked sense of humour..and of course your friendship

WL youve always been a really good friend to me , we've shared a few cyber adventures havent we on other forums

NicoleW youre a great from member ,and im really touched youve named me aswell.

Bordie because youre always so sweet to me and you make me laugh a lot

Tashi you were so nice and welcoming to me when i 'came back':blush2: lol i think youre really great

Dally Banjo for always being so lovely and for my husky hugger of course!

TDM cos youre always lovely and gives great rodent advice

Mumof6 youre always so nice, and thanks for all my likes i do appreciate them

i couldnt not mention DT lol...i appreciate she could be a bit of a numpty at times...but ive met her and got to know her and she is lovely and shes got a heart of gold and is a good friend.

last but certainly not least i want to say how much both me and my Mum appreciate Sled dog hotel...you have been amazing finding info about my Mums medication, i cant even express how greatful we are, and because of your suggestions my Mum is on better medication and hopefully will start to feel better soon...thank you x


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Awwww thanks noush. you know me too well.



noushka05 said:


> gosh thanks a lot those who appreciate me:blush2:....just wait till i show my hubby and kids this!!!! :w00t:
> 
> i appreciate so many on here for one reason or another it would much quicker to do the couple i dont appreciate but that would ruin the spirit of this nice thread:devil: lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

*Sulks back to the training and behaviour section* :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Rottiefan said:


> *Sulks back to the training and behaviour section* :smilewinkgrin:


I don't think I have ever seen you on the forums before - really sorry about that xx will pay more attention from now on  xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Mstori - you've made me feel like a kid again... My stockings would like filling


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Mstori - you've made me feel like a kid again... My stockings would like filling


not long then til the big man comes


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Malmum - Taking th time to tell others about hip dysplasia and taking us on jer journey with flynn which probably helped lots of people 

Balto - Lovely soaps!!!! giving out freebies and things just generally being lovely 

Eroswoof - I really enjoyed her posts and I miss her 

Thats it for now , just because my memory is awful but I think everyone on the forum adds something to it so I appreciate all of you :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I appreciate my kiddies - Tazzzerrrr and Forgotten~myth
and my hubbie - Cheatingrabbit (he hasn't posted for a while)

Bullet and Bordie for being the Dick and Dom of pets forum


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> Malmum - Taking th time to tell others about hip dysplasia and taking us on jer journey with flynn which probably helped lots of people
> 
> Balto - Lovely soaps!!!! giving out freebies and things just generally being lovely
> 
> ...


i appreciate your signature! cuteness!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aaaw noush, I must have missed yours! I appreciate all the same about you!


----------

